# I'm New To Basketball



## HockeyManSTL (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm new to playing basketball. I'm about 6 feet tall, and I used to play a lot when I was younger. I've started to play ball again, but I don't think I'm any good. A big criticism I always get is to keep my head up. I find it really difficult to do so. Can you all recommend some kind of website to look at, or drills, or any kind of practice material (for free)that I can look at to attempt to get better? Thank for any advice, and I can't wait to start learning again!


----------

